# 501 Firmware Upgrade?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Anyone know the status of the upgrade for the 157? The last word I had is "end of July" according to the 90-day compliance report and would feature:

* Local channel mapping
* Timer code updated
* Dish home activated


----------



## andrzejpw (Apr 23, 2002)

So, how about that, E*?


----------

